# Need Ideas for Photos for a Plumbing Web Site



## Carny (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm putting together a web site for my plumbing company, and need some good photo ideas.  I would like to come up with something a little creative and also have something more appealing than a pipe wrench 

Women are generally the one's that call, so it needs to appeal to them the most.

Thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2012)

Wrench and a rabbit ?


----------



## Carny (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually did think of having my 4 month old son hold a small pipe wrench.


----------



## SCPhotography (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha I like the idea!


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

Carny said:


> I actually did think of having my 4 month old son hold a small pipe wrench.



Aww it would also be very adorable!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2012)

Carny said:


> I'm putting together a web site for my plumbing company, and need some good photo ideas.  I would like to come up with something a little creative and also have something more appealing than a pipe wrench
> 
> Women are generally the one's that call, so it needs to appeal to them the most.
> 
> Thanks!



A picture of the truck would be good so people know what you look like coming. If you look here they are using kids for advertising. So you sound like your on the right track here.

[link removed at request of linked site owner]


----------



## WilliamDSLR (Jun 15, 2012)

I think your 4 month old son could work.  Perhaps you could get an outfit to match the wrench. It certainly would appeal to the women.

My only concern is how serious they would take you as a plumber?  I know nothing about plumbing so I may be wrong.  Some may not take you serious, while others would 'get it' and think it was good.

Do you have a logo and all for your company?  I guess it would have to fit in someway to your branding work to try and capture a theme to your company.  You need to think, how you want to be perceived.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I *are* a woman--a single one at that (so I would, in fact, be the one looking for a plumber if needed)-- and if I were looking for a plumber, an adorable little kid with a wrench would make me go "Awww...how adorable!"...
...but it wouldn't necessarily make me want to use that plumbing service.  It might just give me the idea that they're going to send a 5-year-old to fix my leaky pipe. 

What I'd want the website to convey to me:
--HONEST. That I'm not going to end up getting conned into having much more expensive work done that what is really necessary. Many women have the (often justified, unfortunately) feeling that as soon as a repair person realizes they are dealing with a woman, they can just tell her all sorts of things that are wrong and overcharge her.
--SAFE & Professional. You're not going to send some guy who, it turns out, just got released on bail for "allegedly" beating his girlfriend. For the fourth time. You're not going to send some backwoods hick who is missing half his teeth (trust me, it HAPPENS around here, lol) and has the social skills of a kindergartener.  And, he's not going to HIT. On. Me.  (the backwoods hick, that is...now if he's CUTE... )
--Reliable. I want to know the job is going to get done, and done well. I don't want to worry that I'm going to end up poorer with a half-fixed plumbing problem.

And last, but certainly not least--I do NOT. Want. to see any cracks. And I don't mean on the pipes! 

So--I suppose that means I'd probably like to see professional-looking plumbers on the website. I mean, not someone in a suit and a tie, but nice clean, well-fitting uniforms or clothing.  Maybe some "work done" examples or plumbers actually working.

And yes, a picture of what they're going to show up in.  A woman can't be too careful these days!!


----------

